# Best polish for one stage enhancements



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

Im looking for a polish to use with my customers for one stage enhancement details. Something that will remove light to medium swirls whilst finishing down well at the same time, ideally without need for pad change.

Have been using megs 205 on a hex logic green pad. It came up well but still left swirling. What are the best combos people have found, ideally with this pad.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

look no further than sonax perfect finish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302893

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/sonax-perfect-finish-profiline/prod_1209.html

You will have to clean the pad now and again as it gums up , however you really should have a few pads for a car and wash after use


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

cleancar said:


> look no further than sonax perfect finish
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302893
> 
> ...


What pads would you recommend with this??


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Scholl Concepts S20 or S17 depending on how much cut you need.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sonax: Perfect finish or EX 04/06
Menzerna: Power finish PF2400 or PF2300
Scholl Concepts: S17, S20 or S30


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Scholl s3 with white spider pad


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Scholl s17 works very well as one step polish.
I have also used Megs 101 and you will be surprised how well it finishes considering the cut it has, i personally was very surprised when I used it on a mates Audi. I did go over with M205 but I think it could have been used as a one step


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

eadand2003 said:


> Im looking for a polish to use with my customers for one stage enhancement details. Something that will remove light to medium swirls whilst finishing down well at the same time, ideally without need for pad change.
> 
> Have been using megs 205 on a hex logic green pad. It came up well but still left swirling. What are the best combos people have found, ideally with this pad.


step it up to Megs Ultimate Compound. Perfect for what you want, and same method/technique as the 205 so you won't have to relearn how to use another polish.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sonax perfect finish
Menz power finish 2400

Or rupes yellow is decent


----------



## appleduc (Jun 27, 2014)

Gloss-it ne step polish


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

OT - Can Carpro Reflect be used as a one step?


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

Have tried Megs UC and love it but got **** loads of fling! I am a novice full stop to DA use, what am I doing wrong technique wise that could cause this?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> OT - Can Carpro Reflect be used as a one step?


I have used it as such. Light swirls, lightly faded paint. I think I gives a nice boost.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. What pad did you use? I tried it on a polishing pad (Sonax) and it worked well. Planning to try it on Dodo Juice Fin Cut Green Polishing pad next. I love how effortless this polish is really.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

eadand2003 said:


> Have tried Megs UC and love it but got **** loads of fling! I am a novice full stop to DA use, what am I doing wrong technique wise that could cause this?


Normally loads of fling means you have too much polish or you haven't spread the polish on 1 or 2 before starting your set.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A number of things here,first of all op you've asked for suggestions about a one step polish not mentioning whether it's single stage paint or base coat clear coat neither have you mentioned what model of car it is going to be used upon or has it been repainted or still the original oem paint,therefor It's near impossible to home in on what product's and pads to suggest to you,you've mentioned you're using a DA so I would say 
SONAX - EX 04-06 Polish is the compound specially formulated for DA use.
Now the worrying bit for me is you've mentioned customers cars which suggest's you're providing a service in return of payment,and if you're asking these simple questions on a forum are you actually qualified to be taking money from people.
My intention has not been to batter you in anyway or fashion but one thing I would say is go and learn and understand your craft fully before asking for payment.


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

This is why im asking the simple questions, i have three doner cars that i am using as guinea pigs to practise and learn as many limitations, best techniques etc. Only then will it be offered to customers. I am a very experienced valeter moving into detailing and want to get it right 

I am after the best for one stage enhancements across a variety of cars. I know paint types and consistency varies so im looking for one which seems to have the most success across various which seems to be the Sonax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

eadand2003 said:


> This is why im asking the simple questions, i have three doner cars that i am using as guinea pigs to practise and learn as many limitations, best techniques etc. Only then will it be offered to customers. I am a very experienced valeter moving into detailing and want to get it right
> 
> I am after the best for one stage enhancements across a variety of cars. I know paint types and consistency varies so im looking for one which seems to have the most success across various which seems to be the Sonax


That's why I use Megs SMAT polish. It works awesome on any paint type from soft and sticky to rock hard, and in any weather condition from cold and dry to hot and humid. I don't really get on with the Sonax here where I am, the humidity seems to work against it. I get the same problems with Menzerna too.

It's good to have a variety of polishes on the shelf, I suggest you get a few to try. :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Megs 101....you'll be suprised of the cut and finish this leaves just by altering the pressure on the pad.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Thanks. What pad did you use? I tried it on a polishing pad (Sonax) and it worked well. Planning to try it on Dodo Juice Fin Cut Green Polishing pad next. I love how effortless this polish is really.


The recommend a black pad, but I found it removes more defects with a white pad. I used CG Hex pads. :thumb:


----------

